# Willys, changes made . . .



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Hello,

Hope you find this car worthy of your time. If so, would be nice reading your comments. It has a brass pan pivot chassis. All shinny bits are metal. Note bumpers, grill surround, side pipes, side molding, and so forth

Fox motor, side-winder set up

A/B Corvette 65 light blue metal flake.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow!!! That is an awesome transformantion from a toy to a killer looking slot car!!!!!! Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

scratch,

Now that is a nice Willys! Always enjoy looking at Cool Customs like this.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...This is a great package to track change...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks fast enough to me!!! Cool custom work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

FRICKIN AMESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> FRICKIN AMESOME!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes




Yeah! What Wes said.  :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

WesJY said:


> FRICKIN AMESOME!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Yeah! What he said!

Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wicked cool!!!!! Nice chassis too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

One Wicked Sidewinder!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

That's slick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yo scratch is that short for scratchbuilder? i wuz just staring at the willys and it,s the headlights,bumpers and the grille that really caught my eye.damn thats a fresh willys.am a big fan of scratch building(cuz i can,t do it).nice bends on the bumpers!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

More than worthy of our time Jas. Paint color is great! Metal work is outstanding. That's one slick build!


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Yes, I do a lot of scratch work like seen here. 

FWIIWD, this is a pivot chassis, where the little piano wires either side of the pivot, act as "torsion" bars. For example, when the right back wheel is dug in a hard left turn. 

It transmits torque from _outside _right back wheel to the _inside _front wheel. 

Reason, one, to transfer weight via torque, and two, keep flag and front wheel straight. It works, else wouldn't do such complicated chassis. Cars using a pivot chassis hunker down in turns and go like, real good. You can actually hear the outside driven tires digging their way round a long sweeper.

Look at photo of the cars bottom (chassis), you'll see a cut between the car's chassis, and the two screws that hold car to chassis. That is where the pivot point is. You'll also note there's little room between them, this is a must for all to work right. The open chassis shows this as well.

Canvas, Dollar Tree One Dollar Toy









Bumpers, are made of a special alloy I buy. It is hammered and heated to shape, then ground, polished, and finally finished. You need metal working, soldering, and some simple welding skills to make these. 










Shot of motor and such . . .









Sorry, this got long. _Really _appreciate it when guys drop by like you have. Helps encourage guys like me to do more.

Nothing, I mean _nothing _beats one's peers dropping by ... and saying this or that about your ride. Part of why we do it, right?

Thanking you in advance . . .

Jas


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice anglewinder!what scale?looks to be 1/32 at least.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow that is some chassis there. it,s so clever what scratchbuilders do it disturbs me i,ll lose sleep thinkin bout the complexity and craftmanship involved.there is another scratchbuilder that sometimes shows up. chapperal i think makin ho scale builds.it,s another planet for me but sure is nice to see.imagine that a chassis that bends to get er through the turns quicker.now i gotta think about a bigger basement to route a 1/24 trak naaaagh i,l stick with the ho for a bit.very good explaination and photos too! thanx scratch too much!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That chassis is a thing of beauty!!! Incredible engineering!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Acknowledgments, new photos, answers*

Hello,

In other forums, here too, I used to acknowledge and comment _directly _to each one's take on my ride illustrated in a thread. Acknowledged those who came and left _their _comments. I was accused of pimping. So, I stopped doing the individual, each poster acknowledgment commentary from me. Even though in each post I would group three, or five who had stopped by. If only one person stopped then I'd acknowledge that one person.

I've answered some questions and thrown in a few photos, so don't believe doing such in a post is pimping.

So instead, will just name those by "handle" who stopped by at this point, as a mater of courtesy. 

That said, thank you, slotcarman12078, joegri, slotnewbie69, kiwidave, slotto, XracerHO, Marty, roadrner, WesJY, Hilltop Raceway, bobhch, resinmonger, thank you very much for stopping by and saying "Hello," means a lot when that happens.

Blow up of rear fender, can actually see metal flake.









Straight on shot, helps show equal-ness of left versus right sides. See how hood is lowered between fenders, making for a hunkered down look. Note also, the metal moldings going down each side of the car. A photo above shows this too.









Two Willys, note that blue Willys is shaved and copped, red Willys is not.









Popsicle stick under rear wheel shows how chassis flexes, see "gap" between front and rear chassis portions. Front tire is on the track surface.









I believe in reciprocation in a big way. Moreover, try like mad not to miss a scratch, repaint, kit bash sort of thing, another builder does, and makes a thread for.

The car is 1/32 scale. No sleep lost, just do it ; ) Make a scratch ride that is . . .


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

this willys is 1 of the coolest things i,ve seen on a slotcar. it seems to have it all custom body work and a chassis that an f1 team would marvel over! ya got it all goin on scrstch!i dont under stand the pimppin thing , and dont think i,ve ever heard bad things said about anybody on this site.so relax yer amongst friends here.also the presentation is great lets see more!i did mention chapperAL before, dig around and check out his ho scratchbuilds and the trick fronts that bill hall makes.all very nice.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice car! Is the chassis homemade or is it available commercially? I think it has the correct stance and I love the color! It is definitely a 10 in my opinion!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow. Great detail throughout! And I love the 65 Corvette color. Thanks for sharing this sweet build!


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

T-Jet Racer, 
No this is a one off made by me. It would be nice to have someone CNC it. Since it is a fast performer, fantastic in curves, et cetera. I'm flattered that many of you like it so much, especially it may be being manufactured. It is polished brass.

joegri, 
Ya gotta start making these things for yourself. I love that you love it. That said ... you can do what I do it : )

Thanks Rolls appreciate the comments. Funny, I almost went dark blue, then thought let's try Nassau blue ... why not on the Willys. It seems to have worked out fine.

This is the bottom of two flexi-chassis. Whereby the car body is mounted on out riggers. In this instance, the copper colored metal. In the past flexi-chassis were often referred as "rattler" chassis. In that body of the car takes a set after the chassis has taken its set. This makes for better handling. In doing so makes rattling noise going round the track.

Can go into more detail, but would probably be boring.

Bottom up









Top down









Side view


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a way cool looking chassis!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> That is a way cool looking chassis!!!!


yeag what Kiwi said....nice builds!!!! 

The paint blowup shot is neat. Metalics are Kool.

Bob...ZIPPITY ZIP, ZIP that around the track...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DANG!!!!! That's a craftmanship right there! 

Wes


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*More stuff*

More stuff


----------

